# My Betta is developng black spots and gills, and has translucent parts in tail



## Carrie2216 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm pretty new to Betta care . I've read up and he's in a 1.5 gal tank with a heater . I've checked his ph and ammonia levels- all good . I feed him Ocean Nutrition pellets. I got Kordon Fungus Rid and have followed the directions for 5 days. He looks worse. He eats and acts fine . Please help, I don't know what's wrong with him.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That could just be his natural colouring. Black gills and markings don't necessarily mean ammonia burns. If the translucent colouration on his fins is towards the end, it could be new fin growth. Otherwise, from what I have seen, this sort of blue/see-through colouration can occur on orange bettas. 

Here's a similar looking fish from a quick Google search.

http://s1152.photobucket.com/user/1Van2Van/media/Veiltail/d4c13014.jpg.html


----------



## Carrie2216 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hers a better picture . Sorry first postings...


----------



## Little Zoom and Lady Iris (Nov 22, 2014)

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## Carrie2216 (Nov 27, 2014)

I posted most of what you're asking me in my original post


----------

